# Ribbon Fish?



## Mayday

Is that same as what they call belt fish?
Which pier/bridge is best to catch them? 
And are they edible?
I am going down from Atlanta so if someone can direct me to right place it will be great help.


----------



## Chris V

The biggest problem with nicknames for fish is that it leads to 4 guys talking about 4 different species that are all actually the same fish. Someone spoke of a fish called a "shoemaker" the other day and I'm still scratching my head thinking of what the hell that could be.

An Atlantic Cutlassfish is what most refer to as a ribbonfish or silver eel. I've never heard them called a beltfish but I could see where someone might use that as well.

I've heard that they are excellent eating although I've never tried one. I usually catch them and freexe them for later bait use. You can usually catch them all throughout the fall in the bays around docklights using either small, flashy artificials, live shrimp or small baitfish, or my favorite "numbers" method; a castnet.


----------



## Longbow14

This is an atlantic cutlass fish I and lots of other people call them ribbonfish. I know they work well as king bait when trolled and from what i've read are prized as food fish in asia then again so is puffer fish. here in america it's rated as a trash fish. i'd be interested to try one if anyone wants to have a trash fish tasting hahah.


----------



## DaTzr

Redfish will hit'em too. I now know that as fact from this past Fri morn.


----------



## foxbo

We caught a bunch of these last week while anchored at three mile. Was wondering what they were? Couple nights later I was on the fishing bridge and a family caught maybe 30 of them fishing with dead shrimp. Ugly little buggers!


----------



## Sailor50

They are good to eat - firm white meat. Just cut the head off, gut them and cut them into 4-5" sections. Rinse off ' salt them a little and put in the refrigerator overnight. No need to pull skin off.

Put a little oil in a skillet, medium heat and fry them on each side until golden brown, maybe 4-5 minutes a side. Put on paper towel and enjoy.

They have a lot of little rib bones but if you hold them in both hands like ribs, the meat will come right off in your mouth and leave the rib bones on the backbone. Never had a problem with them. 

You can add more seasoning as you like - pepper, Old Bay, soy sauce, etc

And can be frozen fresh to be cooked later.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter

good info on the recipe .i always see asian people keeping them .i think they make great bait myself


----------

